# A day in the shoes of an inspector?



## RJJ (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of us have sat through a variety of training classes over the years. Some have been great and some just produced bottom blister. Continuing education in our fields is a must. Products and codes change, including methods of installation. As professionals we strive to keep pace with those issue on a daily bases.

Those who visit this board on a regular bases are also doing the same. If it is just answering a question someone else has or being forced to look up the answer,this is training. In one respect we are having daily training. With each new question we are raising our own bar reaching to become better at what we do. What I am referring to is something beyond the normal day. If in this business a normal day exists. So here goes.

I recently had the opportunity to have the bar raise a few clicks by some one else. Several months earlier Jeff & I visited Chubb Fire  school and experienced some hands on fire training that was top notch. However, what I am referring to here is walking in another inspectors shoes for a day. If you haven't tried it you should!

I found it to be more rewarding then any class. I found it to be at times exciting, challenging and rewarding. Wow I was refreshed. Now there wasn't anything magical or really new. Buildings are buildings! Drywall is drywall! So whats the big deal. It was the change! It was just pure code talk, construction talk etc.

So how and why does this work? Well a few things happen or have to happen.

First there is no pressure because you are not the ahj. Second you need to travel just far enough that the surroundings are not familiar. Last, you just need to inspect and see what some one else is seeing. Try it! The reward is great!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 30, 2010)

Well put my friend. I can only add my philosophy associated to partnerships and one's willingness to remember that we all serve the same customers. Being successful in this business; one must realize that everyone is a potential customer and regardless of what we do, we can't be afraid of passing on whatever has made us successful to others. Gaining compliance is a team effort. If your good, jyour job security is a given so share the knowledge with your partners.....regardless.

BTW....that Chubb school and facility is awsome like the Viking facility in our neck of the woods.......now I have to bone up on deluge and pilot initiations.


----------



## peach (Jul 31, 2010)

nicely put RJ...


----------

